# Free camping index?



## Connorb47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I recently started rubber tramping from hitching and hopping and well i remember one time being picked up and a girl had told me that she found an index or forum type thing, of travelers who compiled a list of free campgrounds, and what not throughout the US. 
I know i usually just pull off some road and throw out my sleeping bag, but i do have a tent id like to use occasionally use. 
Any info or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2018)

they were probably referring to www.freecampsites.net a very handy source if you're rubber tramping.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Jul 14, 2018)

All BLM land as well as National Forests allow free camping anywhere except where specifically posted otherwise. So if you're inside a National Forest and see a lot and there's no sign, you can park and pitch a tent with no worries. Just did this with a buddy recently who lives out of his car.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2018)

it should be noted that the free camping is generally limited to 14 days in one spot, then you have to move some minimum distance away. in montana near yellowstone it was 1000 meters from your last camp site.


----------



## NagaPadoha (Jul 15, 2018)

Dumbass said:


> All BLM land as well as National Forests allow free camping anywhere except where specifically posted otherwise. So if you're inside a National Forest and see a lot and there's no sign, you can park and pitch a tent with no worries. Just did this with a buddy recently who lives out of his car.



We drove so late last night before figuring that out >,,> kept looking for places that mentioned you could camp, but we should have just turned off into any of the parks that didn't specify we couldn't camp. Ah well, we'll get more sleep tonight.


----------



## marmar (Jul 21, 2018)

I just learnt the difference between national forest and national park this way. It's not allowed to park overnight in most national parks. Now I'm looking for forests on maps


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Jul 23, 2018)

marmar said:


> I just learnt the difference between national forest and national park this way. It's not allowed to park overnight in most national parks. Now I'm looking for forests on maps



Apples and oranges. 

National parks usually cost over $20 just to go in for a day. Only some are free. Those are typically ones with major roadways running through them, like great Smokey mountains or redwoods. Even in the free access parks, you will be paying for camping with very few exceptions (only one I can think of, camp 4 in Yosemite).

National Forests are always free to enter, with very few exceptions. Most provide numerous paid campgrounds, but those aren't for us. Each forest has its own specifics for free dispersed camping so be sure check if you're unsure. Typically if you are on a forest road (designated NF-####) and your see a place that looks like people have camped there you're good to go. Look for fire rings and well stomped ground


----------



## creature (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't forget Army Corp of Engineers campgrounds..
not free, but cheap, subject to national pass discounts, and free parking in some areas, at least during daytime.. plus there's backroads that no one will really bum you about..

https://www.recreation.gov/campgroundDirectoryListByAgencyID.do?contractCode=NRSO&agencyID=70902


----------



## marmar (Jul 24, 2018)

Wild Ty Laserbeam said:


> Apples and oranges.
> 
> National parks usually cost over $20 just to go in for a day. Only some are free. Those are typically ones with major roadways running through them, like great Smokey mountains or redwoods. Even in the free access parks, you will be paying for camping with very few exceptions (only one I can think of, camp 4 in Yosemite).
> 
> National Forests are always free to enter, with very few exceptions. Most provide numerous paid campgrounds, but those aren't for us. Each forest has its own specifics for free dispersed camping so be sure check if you're unsure. Typically if you are on a forest road (designated NF-####) and your see a place that looks like people have camped there you're good to go. Look for fire rings and well stomped ground



National parks are free in north east, the only difference is you aren't allowed to camp in a a vehicle overnight, have to park it and go into the woods to camp. Adirondacks in NY, mountains in New Hampshire and Maine


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Jul 24, 2018)

marmar said:


> National parks are free in north east, the only difference is you aren't allowed to camp in a a vehicle overnight, have to park it and go into the woods to camp. Adirondacks in NY, mountains in New Hampshire and Maine


Like I said, some are free. Most aren't. Same goes for army Corp of engineers. I've stayed in a good few completely free COE sites. The discussion here is a quick breakdown of how it usually is. If you aren't doing your own research as you go, your are going to be missing out on lots of opportunities. There's no definite set of rules for this.

For example, if you really want to go to a national park, let's say the grand canyon south, you might be discouraged because even with the discovery pass (free entry) you can't afford the camping. When I did it, I checked the maps and found that there is national Forest just outside the park. Then I looked up camping restrictions for that specific forest. It was a go, so that's where I stayed for a week while enjoying the grand canyon.


----------



## happythoughts123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Park your car somewhere legit and stealth camp?


----------



## MeterOYE (Jan 5, 2019)

This is my favorite one


----------

